# Anbindung zur mysql von mit Swing und AWT



## sengul (26. Jun 2015)

Hello,

ich habe ein frame erstellt mit JTable(dies enthält ein DefaultTableModel). Ich möchte nun diese daten in JTable in einer mysql datenbank speichern. Ist das überhaupt möglich?


----------



## Maggot (26. Jun 2015)

Das ist möglich. Du brauchst einen JDBC-Driver (Java DataBase Client Driver). Dann baust du dir eine Connection zur DB auf und speicherst deine Daten.


----------



## sengul (26. Jun 2015)

Ich habe den wampserver installiert, und zusätzlich sollte ich den JDBC-Driver herunterladen oder?


----------



## Maggot (26. Jun 2015)

sengul hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe den wampserver installiert, und zusätzlich sollte ich den JDBC-Driver herunterladen oder?



Genau. 

Aber fangen wir mal ganz von vorne an:

Lauft deine MySQL Datenbank schon und kannst du dich darauf connecten?
Ist die Tabelle schon angelegt?


----------



## sengul (26. Jun 2015)

Nein, MySql läuft leider nicht, es kommt die folgende Fehlermeldung in windows event viewer
AH00015: Unable to open logs    

ich bin noch dabei das zu lösen. Aber der mysql gibt mir keine Fehlermeldung, ich kann die mysql konsole öffnen


----------



## Maggot (26. Jun 2015)

sengul hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe den wampserver installiert, und zusätzlich sollte ich den JDBC-Driver herunterladen oder?



Verwendest du https://www.apachefriends.org/de/index.html ?


----------



## sengul (26. Jun 2015)

Den installiere ich gerade XAMPP


----------



## sengul (26. Jun 2015)

Ich habe XAMPP installiert, ich glaube ich sollte mir jetzt einige tutorials anschauen


----------



## Maggot (26. Jun 2015)

Gut. Wenn der installiert ist müsstest du eigentlich MySQL ohne probleme starten können. Dann brauchst du ein Programm mit dem du deine DB verwaltest. 

Zum Beispiel Heidi: HeidiSQL - MySQL, MSSQL and PostgreSQL made easy

Hast du Heidi installiert kannst du testen ob du auf deine Datenbank connecten kannst. Wenn das funktioniert kannst du die Tabelle die du benötigst anlegen. Ist das alles erledigt können wir sich anschauen wie du mit deinem Programm auf die MySQL Tabelle kommst.

EDIT:

Okay und MySQL Lauft auch? Dann lies was ich gerade geschrieben habe.

Zusammen schaffen wir das


----------



## sengul (26. Jun 2015)

okey super, ich kann mysql starten ohne probleme, ich installiere jetzt HeidiSQL - MySQL, MSSQL and PostgreSQL made easy


----------



## sengul (26. Jun 2015)

danke Patrick, ja zusammen schaffen wir das, ich lade noch heidi runter


----------



## sengul (26. Jun 2015)

Ich habe jetzt mysql gestartet, mit Heidi habe ich eine verbindung zum server mysql hergestellt und auch eine tabelle angelegt. Wie kann ich jetzt die Daten die sich in JTable befinden, in mysql speichern? 

ich benutze eclipse


----------



## Maggot (27. Jun 2015)

sengul hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe jetzt mysql gestartet, mit Heidi habe ich eine verbindung zum server mysql hergestellt und auch eine tabelle angelegt. Wie kann ich jetzt die Daten die sich in JTable befinden, in mysql speichern?
> 
> ich benutze eclipse



Sehr cool das du es geschaft hast 

Also jetzt brauchst du sowas wie eine "Brücke" von Java zu MySQL. Das macht der JDBC-Driver. Der steht für "Java Database Connectivity". Siehe https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Database_Connectivity

Den für MySQL kannst du dir hier herunterladen:
MySQL :: Download Connector/J

Merk dir das Verzeichnis wo der installiert wird. 

Soweit sollte alles straight forward sein. Jetzt kann es ein bisschen tricky für dich werden 

Mach einfach mal ein neues Java Project in Eclipse um den JDBC Driver zu testen. In dem neu erstellten Project musst du jetzt die MySQL Jar hinzufügen. 

Wenn du soweit bist helfe ich dir dann wieder weiter


----------



## sengul (28. Jun 2015)

Danke patrick

Nun habe
	
 ich mit java mysql connectiert und auch Tabellen angelegt. 

Wie kann ich aber jetzt die Werte, die sich in JTable befinden, in mysql abspeichern? (bis jetzt werden die Daten vom JTable in einem Vector abgespeichert)

Oder wenn ich in einem Textfield einen wert eintrage und mit dem Klick auf ein Button (der zum speichern ist und dem natürlich ein ActionsListener hinzugefügt wurde), den Wert aus dem Textfield anstatt einem Vector in mysql speichern will, wie kann ich das machen?  

Oder soll ich erst alles in einem Vector speichern und dann den Inhalt des Vectors in mysql abspeichern?


----------



## Maggot (28. Jun 2015)

sengul hat gesagt.:


> Danke patrick
> 
> Nun habe
> 
> ...



Also hast du es geschaft mit einem Java Programm auf eine MySQL Tabelle zu connecten und dort daten zu speichern? Schau dir mal die funktionen execute Query an.


----------



## sengul (28. Jun 2015)

ja genau, ich habe eine tabelle mit drei Spalten gelegt, und noch mit daten befüllt zum testen, alles mit java mittels sql abfrage, jetzt schaue ich execute Query an


----------



## Maggot (28. Jun 2015)

Sehr gut. Genau mit SQL Execute Query führst du SQL Befehle gegen die DB an. 

Du wirst sowas wie Insert Intos brauchen.


----------



## sengul (28. Jun 2015)

ich habe jetzt abfragen mit Execute Query gemacht, Mit select/insert....usw

nun will ich Daten die ich in JTable habe, in mysql datenbank abspeichern, aber ich denke das ist auch nicht so schwer oder?

Mit sql hatte ich schon mal gearbeitet


----------



## Maggot (28. Jun 2015)

Genau wenn du weißt wie du Daten mit einem Query hinzufügst, dann kannst du das ganz leicht auf deine jTable Anwendung anwenden. EInfach lauter Insert Intos und als Values den Wert aus der jTable


----------



## sengul (29. Jun 2015)

Jetzt habe ich es geschaft, JTable kommplett in Mysql und umgekehrt abzulagern, danke patrick


----------



## sengul (29. Jun 2015)

Geschaft, kann jetzt das komplette JTable in Mysql und umgekehrt ablegen, danke Patrick, zusammen haben wir es geschaft


----------



## Maggot (29. Jun 2015)

Sehr gut  Freut mich  Und das alles ohne das ich dir den Code einfach gesagt habe,. So hast du auch was gelernt.


----------



## sengul (29. Jun 2015)

ja, genau, habe viel gelernt, jetzt muss ich noch lernen, wie man mit Java Forum
	
 umgeht, denn ich habe aus versehen dreimal das selbe gepostet, aber das schaffe ich auch noch


----------

